# Daiwa brakes



## underdawg (Sep 18, 2006)

So I had a serious case of the DA today and washed my white brakes down the drain while I was cleaning my reel up. Does anybody know where I can order some extra sets from? I've tried looking around online and haven't been able to find anything. Thanks.


----------



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

Tres at hatteras outfitters has them look him up on the web


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Try
Coastline Service Center Inc
919-736-3859 
706-A N William St
Goldsboro, NC 27530


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

just use soem of teh lil red tubing from a wd 40 can or a single tube coffe stirrer.save some $$ and hassle


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> just use soem of teh lil red tubing from a wd 40 can or a single tube coffe stirrer.save some $$ and hassle


Are you serious??? I assume they are a perfect fit?
I have a slosh 30 that I forgot to put brakes in when I bought it. Well I am a newbie caster and I need a little brakage but now I cannot find where I put them. Anyone else done the wd40 plastic thing?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i had coffee stirrer brakes ina 30 shv for over a year..took a little work to trim em up perfect but worked great, used wd 40 straw thing ina 20shv for a few months ..worked fine, i know someone who uses teh pen ink tubes in a sl30sh...

plastic is plastic


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Chris,

I agree with you that plastic is plastic. The issue for me is this is my first conv reel with these types of brakes. I own a penn 525 mag and a penn 525 gs. Since I seemed to have lost my slosh 30 brakes I do not even know what they were made of. I assumed/thought they were rubber of some sort but I did not know. 

If I can't find mine I'll surely give your idea a try.

thanks


----------



## underdawg (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks guys. I may have to give the coffee stirrer idea a try. Worth a shot anyway. If I can't get it to work I've still got plenty of time to order a set before my next trip to the sand.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I assumed/thought they were rubber of some sort but I did not know.


nope just plastic,try it, may be surprised, works fine


----------



## saltH2O pheen (Apr 14, 2008)

Great advice on the little aerosol straw

But one question -

What length do you cut it?


----------

